# Rear-ended! 8*-(



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Haven't had my GTO more then one month and was rear-ended last night by a mini-van!


Was heading down the freeway and had to stop because of a possoeum crossing the road... Low and behold a minivan was behind me and the drive was on his phone, didn't stop and blam!

Here is the only picture I have, neither I or my girlfriend were injured but I am very pissed off!!!


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

sucks man. glad you two are fine


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

Damn, got ya pretty good. Glad y'all are ok. I hope you can get the repairs done quickly.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Me too, just made the call to get it towed to a local dealership, we shall see


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

meeh 

so did you insurance cover it ?

if the animal was too small the insurance companies refuse to pay, they say that we should kill the animals here if they are higher than knee hight 

edit:
fake whiplash to get some money ?


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I actually didn't hit the animal and he was preoccupied on his cell phone which he told the police thus he hit me.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Belnick said:


> meeh
> 
> so did you insurance cover it ?
> 
> if the animal was too small the insurance companies refuse to pay, they say that we should kill the animals here if they are higher than knee hight


Don't use The General and you'll be fine.


> edit:
> fake whiplash to get some money ?


Can you find a bridge, quickly? Good. Jump off of it, head first.


----------



## amtrucker22 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sucks to finally get a Goat and then someone hits you.

Good luck with the insurance company.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

atleast he didn't run... Mine's still in the shop for a drunk who ran off... i made a claim on my insurance, then dropped! 

I hope it can be fixed, I'm at work so I can't view the pics.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

amdoverclocker said:


> Don't use The General and you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> Can you find a bridge, quickly? Good. Jump off of it, head first.


LOL Right i would never fake an injury that is a little much for me .



amtrucker22 said:


> Sucks to finally get a Goat and then someone hits you.
> 
> Good luck with the insurance company.


Yeah unfortunately I haven't had the car long enough to even make the first payment....


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

nicayotte said:


> Was heading down the freeway and had to stop because of a possoeum crossing the road.


What? Never stop your car on the freeway, and without a doubt not at night. If it was a person or a giant deer, that would be a different story. Bet next time you'll run it over. Not worth risking multiple peoples lives over an animal. The guy in the van had to be furious you were stopped in the freeway.

Glad to hear everyone involved is ok though.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> What? Never stop your car on the freeway, and without a doubt not at night. If it was a person or a giant deer, that would be a different story. Bet next time you'll run it over. Not worth risking multiple peoples lives over an animal. The guy in the van had to be furious you were stopped in the freeway.
> 
> Glad to hear everyone involved is ok though.


I was the only one on the freeway for as far as i could see, he just happened to not be paying attention when he came over the hill and didn't notice my break lights and me stopped.. also he was at fault so he was sympathetic.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> What? Never stop your car on the freeway, and without a doubt not at night. If it was a person or a giant deer, that would be a different story. Bet next time you'll run it over. Not worth risking multiple peoples lives over an animal. The guy in the van had to be furious you were stopped in the freeway.
> 
> Glad to hear everyone involved is ok though.


If you rear end someone, 99% of the time you are at fault, even if logically you shouldn't be. It's your responsibility to be in control of your car at all times.

I'm not going to hit a small animal and possibly mess up something on my car. I try to avoid carcasses on the road.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

While maybe he shouldn't have necessarily stopped in the middle of the freeway, the guy who hit him should have never been on the phone and not paying attention. If there was no one else on the road, like the OP stated, I would have stopped as well. Why try and swerve and cause ten times more damage, possibly your life. My cousin was going down a road in New York when a deer crossed in front of him. Naturally he swerved and lost control and rolled down into a ditch. Thank God he was ok, but the car was completely totaled. Police told him he should have hit it or if he was able to stop in time, then he should have stopped. Thank God I don't have to deal with that down here in Miami haha


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> While maybe he shouldn't have necessarily stopped in the middle of the freeway, the guy who hit him should have never been on the phone and not paying attention. If there was no one else on the road, like the OP stated, I would have stopped as well. Why try and swerve and cause ten times more damage, possibly your life. My cousin was going down a road in New York when a deer crossed in front of him. Naturally he swerved and lost control and rolled down into a ditch. Thank God he was ok, but the car was completely totaled. Police told him he should have hit it or if he was able to stop in time, then he should have stopped. Thank God I don't have to deal with that down here in Miami haha


Yeah and to be honest a opossum can and will do a lot of damage, you figure a 6lb -12lb animal and u go 40mph that is some serious damage


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Just an update my car was totaled... i am really sad and unfortunately cannot afford another being a college student and such.


----------



## SPDMETL (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear this-next time hit the critter ! Less damage, and the world won't run out of Possums...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

nicayotte said:


> Just an update my car was totaled... i am really sad and unfortunately cannot afford another being a college student and such.


Sh:tty, I feel for you. I knew it took only like $2k (DIY) in damage to total these things out. You think you might be parting it out?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I would definitely part it out. Maybe get enough cash to get another one, or put a down payment on one. Good luck! Sorry to hear it


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> I would definitely part it out. Maybe get enough cash to get another one, or put a down payment on one. Good luck! Sorry to hear it


Gonna see what i can do, already got my eyes looking at another 05 but black with 41k.



Another thing I was considering is repairing the vehicle. I was told I could buy the vehicle out and straighten the frame for a much lower cost while also replacing the bumper for less then insurance quoted to chop it and replace. Any thought son this?


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

what was the cost to fix it? Did you buy it back from your insurance company?


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

GuatoLT1 said:


> what was the cost to fix it? Did you buy it back from your insurance company?


The cost to fix it, the insurance company quoted $15000, cost to buy it back, I don't know yet but I am interested. They just gave me my settlement cost though


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

ok i got an idea! i was hit a few months ago in the side, hit and run. so i started looking into parts from wrecked cars. Honestly, most these cars have dmg in the front from going too fast! it should be very easy to find a rear section of a car to fix yours, provided you don't mind having a salvage title. 

Also, with that being said, it you part yours out, the front end parts will be in demand, since most of these cars are dmged in the front! If you play your cards carefully, you can make some money off this. Maybe even keep your car fix it, and have some left over. Do you have any friends in the body shop business? I'd ask them how to proceed.

I'm sorry you lost your car, mine is my pride and joy, but, I always try to find a way to turn something bad into something good. maybe I'm an Optimist


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got to go with hitting the animal as opposed to serving to avoid or abruptly braking/ stopping in traffic (although that doesn't appear to be the case here). I had a large deer run in front of me when the GTO had only 5000 miles on it. As I've done several times in the past with other cars, I held course and killed the critter. Repairs required a new hood and one headlight. Of course, you're always weighing the odds against the deer coming through the windscreen but even that (which I've also had happen) is better than hitting a tree or another car at speed. Sorry about your car, nicayotte.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

trying to find another gto now, mt/ 05 or newer!!! If you know anyone in the midwest area who has one let me know!!!:seeya:


----------



## Jeo (Jul 28, 2004)

I am sorry that happened. 

I am also sorry that someone else is now looking for the same thing in the same state as me :seeya:

Good Luck!


----------

